
Germany fines Facebook $2.3M under hate speech law - hhs
https://apnews.com/7980a313e4a6483a939ae64989767a38
======
jakelazaroff
Why even bother? The FTC fined them 5 _billion_ dollars and their stock
_rose_. $2.3m might as well be the lint they find _under_ their pocket change.

